# Hoe To Install A Secondary Belt On A GT5000 917-276320



## mstrwooley (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a Craftsman GT5000 model number 917-276320. It needs a 48 inch secondary belt which I will get at Sears tomorrow. No where in the entire world can I find a schematic that shows, in detail, how to properly thread the belt. I can probably figure it oout on my own but it would sure be nice to hear from someone how it really goes and what some of the inside pifalls are.

Thank you.....

Dave Raynor
mstrwooley


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The schematic should be on the underside of the footrest, or on top of the deck.


----------

